# has anyone sprayed the steering wheel b4?



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

im currently in the process of spraying my entire interior black. im wondering has anyone ever sprayed their steering wheel before? im just curious how it feels or something (probably pretty crappy but im too poor to afford a momo or something)

and another question, has anyone ever bought any of those ebay steering wheels, (fake nismo or bride)? and how are they

and what do you guys think about spraying the dash inside the car without taking it out?

 any help appreciated


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

if you want to go cheap i wouldnt paint the steering wheel the oils on your hands are gonna strip it right off. for an example look and painted hand rails in school trains stations n stuff

If you spray in the car i would do it with a fan blowing in to keep the fume to a minimum.i would do it out side of the car cause u can get into those small details that u cant paint unless u get over spray on something else


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i think it would be easier to just take the dash out.
your going to have to sand, prime and paint.
it seems like it would be more of a pain to do while its still in your car.
and its not like your car is out of commision just because the dash isnt in it.
you can still drive it.
just my 2 cents


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

simple . . . DO NOT paint the steering wheel. :lame:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

If you make the steering wheel all nice n shiny, it's gonna be real hard to grab when ya need it the most.

If ya want a colored wheel, dont go cheap, get something like from Grant or the foam MOMO ones.

Save your money, save your money, save save save.........


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

ya just buy a hub and dont waste your money doing stupid things, the harsh fact of it is you'll probally f it up and have to go buy more stuff and it still will look bad and then you will finnally decide to buy and aftermarket steering wheel. if your wanting something custom maybe you shud look to an interior shop they will use leather or some type of fabric instead of paint.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I recommend getting an aftermarket steering wheel instead of spraying...

imagine the paint peeling off while in a turn..you could lose your grip....


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Like the others said, buy the real deal and dont be some wannabe.

Whenever I walk around a parking lot and see some poor man's rice, their interior is just as bad. Unmatching colors, overspray, and paint falling off in most areas. Don't be one of them please.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks for the response guys. if i were to go get a used 240 wheel or some other nice wheel off a nissan, how much do they usually go for?

and last time i checked, nissan uses the same hub on all their steering wheels, correct?


----------



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

i had a couple of aftermarket steering wheels in my old acura. (red then switched theme to yellow) so i sold the red one and then got a yellow one, i dont remember what brand it was, it wasnt any knock off momo or bride and certanily wasnt an APC. just some name i never heard of, i had no intrest in spending 300 dollars on a wheel that said momo when i could have got a just as good of looking wheel for 50 bucks. the only thing is buy a nice hub adapter. you get what you pay for. when i flipped my car, the steering wheel ripped off (bolts into hub got ripped out and trashed the hub) and i thought the perforated leather wraped around the steering wheel was cut from the glass. the quality was good, the weight decrease from the OEM steering wheel and the aftermarket one was suprising and between the looks and the weight was wayy worth it. and the control was alot better with a smaller diameter steering wheel, i loved it. but the horn had a mind of its own, it only worked sometimes.

in my opinion, get an aftermarket cheapy off ebay (not a knock off) that has a small diameter. 
looks badass, cheap and better for driving.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

KevinFreeling said:


> in my opinion, get an aftermarket cheapy off ebay (not a knock off) that has a small diameter.
> looks badass, cheap and better for driving.



what u mean an aftermarket cheapy? a cheap aftermarket wheel thats not a fismo or something?


----------



## lilredsexsled (Oct 29, 2005)

I had a woodgrain Grant GT steering wheel in my truck when I bought it, and I didn't like the rosewood compared to the black and red that I was doing throughout the interior, so I sanded the glossy finish off of the steering wheel, laid a few coats of paint over the steering wheel, color sanding each layer, and then put 3 coats of clear on it. Tht was over 4 months ago, and the steering wheel still looks like I just painted it. Mind you that was a wooden steering wheel that I did that too, not plastic. I don't know if the plastic of a steering wheel would hold up to the abuse of gripping, pulling, wiping, dragging,etc of your hands all over it, and the paint not flaking off. I'd just buy one that is already what I want... unless you want my steering wheel. heh heh heh


----------

